# دعوة لاستضافة د جمعة داود علي المنتدي



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

هي دعوة للاخوة المشرفين علي المنتدي 
لاستضافة د جمعة علي المنتدي لاجابة علي اسئلة الاخوة اعضاء المنتدي 
فالدكتور غني عن تعريف فله بحوثه المختلفة في جميع مجالات المساحة 
وله مجهوده الطيب في المنتديات الهندسية طرح للمواضيع القيمة واجابة علي اسئلة الاخوة الاعضاء 

صوت معانا لاستضافة الدكتور بالمنتدي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_

من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفاء في عصر الخيانة... وان تبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة​قل ماشئت في مسبتي فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب...لست عديم الجواب ولكن ما من أسد يجيب الكلاب​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_

من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفاء في عصر الخيانة... وان تبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة​قل ماشئت في مسبتي فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب...لست عديم الجواب ولكن ما من أسد يجيب الكلاب​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (28 يناير 2009)

أنا أضم صوتي لمقترح دفع الله حمدان
الدكتور جمعه داود من الأستاذه الأفاضل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة

من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفاء في عصر الخيانة... وان تبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة
قل ماشئت في مسبتي فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب...لست عديم الجواب ولكن ما من أسد يجيب الكلاب​*


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 يناير 2009)

نرحب بالدكتور جمعة وننتظر موافقته


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي الدعوة الكريمة و الكلمات الرقيقة. لي الشرف أن أكون معكم و بينكم​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (29 يناير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا دكتور وينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين والاعضاء ومهندسين المساحه والمساحين 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 يناير 2009)

انا اضم صوتي لكم لدعوت د جمعة (لكي تعم الفائدة الجميع)


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 يناير 2009)

انا اقترح مناقشة د جمعة من خلال موضوع جديد وترد له الاسئلة لكي يتمكن من الرد عليها في اوقات فراغه ويتسنى للأعضاء بطرح الاسئلة وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 يناير 2009)

نعم أخي الكريم علي محمد: فربما هذه الفكرة هي الافضل في التنفيذ ، وقد كان لي لقاء مفتوح في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ربما يمكن الاستفادة منه في المقترح الحالي ، وهو في الرابط:

http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1019

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا دجمعة علي الموافقة وسنبدا بعد سماح لنا من ادارة المنتدي 
_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة


_
من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفاء في عصر الخيانة... وان تبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة


قل ماشئت في مسبتي فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب...لست عديم الجواب ولكن ما من أسد يجيب الكلاب​


----------



## م أحمد عبد الكريم (29 يناير 2009)

waiting >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 أبريل 2009)

شكر لك ياصقر بلدي يادكتور جمعه


----------



## م / البربري (21 أبريل 2009)

في انتظار تحديد الميعاد


----------



## احمد عوض علي (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي ..........................

اقتراحك ممتاز يا باشمهندش حمدان

علي احر من الجمر ننتظر

ارجو الترحيب


----------



## د احمد بكر (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اضم صوتي الي صوت اخواني في استضافة استاذنا الكريم 
الدكتور جمعة داود 
وهو طبعا غني عن التعريف


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2009)

بعد تثبت الموضوع في المنتدي 
اولا: نشكر ادارة المنتدي المجهود الذي تبذلها في الرقي بالمنتدي 
ثانيا : السؤال الاول 
ماهي الخطوات المهمة التي يجب الاخذ بها قبل بدء العمل بجهاز gps ؟ 
الملاحظ اخي الدكتور جمعة ان اغلب المشاكل التي تحدث اثناء التنفيذ يكون اساسها ناتج من العملية الاولي من الرفع المساحي (او بطريقة اخري ناتجة من نقاط التحكم سواء كانت افقية اوراسية والتي تمه انشاءها بجهاز gps )


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

سؤال جيد و مهم أخي دفع الله . فقبل البدء فعلا في تنفيذ رصد مساحي GPS يجب أن نكون قد أجرينا خطوة ماقبل الرصد Pre-Observation Step وهي خطوة مهمة من خطوات العمل المساحي وخاصة بأجهزة GPS (تفرد لها المراجع العلمية المتخصصة فصلا كاملا)! فيجب اختيار نقاط الضبط أو نقاط الثوابت الارضية Ground control stations التي سيعتمد عليها المشروع. 

أحيانا تنقسم نقاط الضبط الي نقاط أفقية و نقاط رأسية (روبيرات أو Bench Marks) في حالة عدم توافر نقاط GPS معلومة الاحداثيات الافقية + معلومة المنسوب أيضا. ومن المهم ألا تقل نقاط الضبط الافقية عن نقطتين (للاسف كثير من مستخدمي GPS يعتمد علي نقطة ضبط واحدة فقط لتقليل عدد الاجهزة و بالتالي تقليل تكلفة المشروع). يرجع ذلك الي أن أثناء الحساب (بعد اكتمال الرصد الحقلي) من الممكن أن نواجه حالة أن أحد الخطوط Base lines من النقطة المجهولة الي النقطة المعلومة سيكون قليل الدقة أو outlier بلغة الاحصاء وبالتالي يجب حذفه من الارصاد وألا سيؤثر علي جودة العمل كله. فان كان لدينا نقطتين ضبط فأن الخط الثاني (من control point الثانية) سيكون البديل لهذه النقطة المجهولة (المطلوب حساب احداثياتها) وسيتم اكمال أعمال الحسابات بدقة. أما ان كان لدينا نقطة ضبط واحدة فهذا سيؤدي الي واحد من بديلين: اما تحديد احداثيات غير دقيقة ، أو اعادة رصد هذه النقطة مرة أخري.


أيضا بالنسبة لنقاط الضبط الرأسية فيجب أن يكون متوافرا لدي نقطة - علي الاقل - معلوم منسوبها لكي يمكن استخدامها في رصد الشبكة وبالتالي امكانية حساب المنسوب (المعتمد علي منسوب سطح البحر MSL) لباقي نقاط المشروع. يجب معرفة أن الارتفاع المقاس بأجهزة GPS هو الارتفاع عن سطح الالبسويد وليس MSL المستخدم في مشروعات الهندسة المدنية و المساحية و الخرائط.


أما ان كان المشروع كبير (منطقة كبيرة) فيجب انشاء شبكة من الثوابت تغطي منطقة المشروع ويتم ربطها مع الشبكة الوطنية للدولة. وهناك مواصفات محددة لعملية انشاء شبكة GPS ، وللاسف لا توجد مواصفات معلنة لاي دولة عربية لكن توجد المواصفات المنشورة لمعظم هيئات المساحة في أمريكا و أوروبا. وكلها موجودة في مجلد المواصفات بموقع المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying


هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 أبريل 2009)

السوال الثاني:
ايهما افضل في علم المساحة التخصص في مجال واحد اما الالمام بجميع اقسام المساحة ؟
فمثلا نحن في زمن كنا بتقراء المساحة بكل اقسامها اقصد بالاقسام المساحة المستوية والجيودسية +gps+gis+rs
بعد ذلك في السنوات الاخيرة ظهر التخصص في gps &gis& rs


----------



## اعجال (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين اخواني في طرح مواضيع المناقشة والطرح والافادة من اساتذتنا ودكاترنا الكرام واصحاب الخبرة في مجال الطرق والمساحة


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

رأيي الشخصي المتواضع يتفق مع الحكمة القديمة (اللاتينية علي ما أعتقد) من أنه: "من الافضل أن تعرف كل شي عن شئ بدلا من أن تعرف شئ عن كل شئ". فمعدل وسرعة التطور العلمي الان لا تسمح أبدا لأي متخصص أن يعرف جيدا ويتابع الجديد في كل فروع علم المساحة ، ففي عصرنا الحالي التخصص هو القاعدة وهو لا يمنع من محاولة متابعة باقي الفروع. ربما يدرس الطالب - في بعض أقسام الهندسة المساحية و المدنية في الجامعات - الكثير من فروع و تطبيقات علم المساحة من مساحة أرضية و مساحة جيوديسية و استشعار عن بعد و نظم معلومات جغرافية ، لكن هذا بهدف امداده بالمعلومات الاساسية لكل فرع. أما في الحياه العملية - بعد التخرج - فغالبا فأن كل مهندس أو فني سيبدأ في الاتجاه نحو أحد هذه التطبيقات ويتخصص فيها. بل أن التخصص سيرفع من سعر المهندس عندما يقدم سيرة ذاتية مليئة بالمشروعات في أحد التطبيقات. 

مرة أخري: هذا رأيي الشخصي و ان كان هناك الكثيرون الذين لا يتفقون معه!

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.


----------



## ورد النيل (24 أبريل 2009)

نرحب بالدكتور جمعة في نادي نظم المعلومات


----------



## م / البربري (24 أبريل 2009)

استاذي الفاضل د / جمعة داوود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية اتقدم اليكم بالشكر والعرفان علي كل ماتقدمه في مجال المساحة ونظم المعلومات وادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
سؤالي يتعلق بتثبيت النقاط باستخدام gps واعادة استخدام هذه الاحداثيات بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة فانه يلاحظ عدم توافق الاحداثيات بسبب scale factor
1 - هل يمكن عمل الترافرس لمشروع كبير 30 كم مثلا باستخدم gps ثم استخدام محطة الرصد لرفع التفاصيل وتسليم المشروع ؟ وما هو الحل ؟
2 - توجد بعض الاجهزة المساحية عبارة عن محطة رصد مزود ب gps حيث ياخذ الاحداثيات من gps ويقوم بادرجها كنقطة محتلة في محطة الرصد واكمال الرفع باستخدام محطة الرصد فهل يصح هذا مساحيا؟
3 - نريد من سيادتكم شرح شبكات gps و كيفية تصميمها وكيفية تقوية الشبكة وتحليل الارصاد؟


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم م. البربري ورحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا علي كلماتك الجميلة و أدعو الله أن أكون عند حسن الظن بي

بالنسبة لموضوع scale factor بين أجهزة GPS و أجهزة التوتال فيمكنكم الرجوع لمشاركتي في الملتقي في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122715.html

أما عن الاجهزة الجديدة التي تجمع بين كلا من GPS و توتال استاشن في جهاز واحد فأعتقد أنها تعتمد علي فكرة (صحيحة و جيدة) حساب معامل scale facor من قياسات الجي بي اس ليكون أقرب ما يمكن من قيمة نفس المعامل عند استخدامه في أجهزة التوتال ، وبالتالي فهذه خطوة صحيحة مساحيا ويمكنك الرجوع لمانوال هذا الجهاز لتعرف تفاصيل حساب و استخدام scale factor في هذا الاسلوب. ملحوظة: معظم الشركات العالمية لانتاج أجهزة المساحة و خاصة أجهزة GPS تعتمد علي أساتذة الجامعات المتخصصين في اعداد حلول و برامج للمشاكل المساحية وتأخذ هذه الحلول وتضعها كبرنامج داخل الاجهزة. يحدث هذا في كل دول العالم المتقدم حيث يقدرون دور العلم و العلماء!

أما عن تصميم و تقوية و تحليل شبكات GPS فهذا موضوع كبير جدا يطول شرحه ! ، ولكن توجد معلومات كثيرة عنه - باللغة الانجليزية - في منشورات و مطبوعات الهيئات العالمية المتخصصة في المساحة والجيوديسيا. ومعظم هذه الجهات لديها مواصفات لكيفية تصميم و رصد و حساب شبكة GPS وتجد الكثير من هذه الملفات في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية (الموضوع المثبت في الملتقي) ومنها علي سبيل المثال:

مواصفات تصميم الشبكات الجيوديسية في نيوزيلندا:
New Zealand Geodetic Network Design Specifications 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Geod_Net%20Design%20Spec%202002.pdf​ 

مواصفات رصد الشبكات الجيوديسية في نيوزيلندا:
​New Zealand Geodetic Survey Standards 2003:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Geodetic%20Survey%20Standards%202003.pdf​
مواصفات شبكات GPS في ولاية كاليفورنيا بأمريكا:
US California Geodetic Network GPS Specifications 1996:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20California%20Horizontal%20Geodetic%20Net%20Specifications%201994.pdf​
المواصفات الكندية للمساحة اللحظية RTK بأجهزة GPS:

Canada Guidlines for RTK_GPS Surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Canada%20Guidelines_for_rtk_gps_surveys.pdf​ 
المواصفات الكندية لتحديد المواقع:

Canada Positioning Standards 1996:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Canada_Positioning%20Standards%201996.pdf​المواصفات الاسترالية للشبكات الجيوديسية:
Australian Standards on Control Survey 2000:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australian%20Standards%20of%20Control%20Survey%202000.pdf​
وبالضغط علي أي رابط ستفتح صفحة أضغط أيقونة تنزيل Download ثم أختر أمر Save لتخزين الملف.

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 أبريل 2009)

*ايهما افضل اخي الدكتور طريقة rtk اما طريقة static في عملية تثبيت نقاط التحكم الافقية ؟
هل الاحداثيات الناتجة مباشرة من عملية rtk صحيح 100% ؟*


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 أبريل 2009)

يجب أولا أن نعرف الدقة المتوقعة في كل طريقة قبل أن نحدد ما هو الافضل

دقة RTK بصورة عامة = 2 سم + 5 في المليون من البعد عن النقطة الثابتة
بمعني لو الجهاز المتحرك Rover يبعد 1 كم فقط عن الجهاز الثابت Base فأن دقة احداثيات النقطة المجهولة = 2 سم + 5 مللي = 2.5 سم. 
هذه هي الدقة الافقية ، بينما الدقة الرأسية ستكون تقريبا الضعف !

بينما دقة الرصد الثابت Static بصورة عامة = 0.5 سم + 1 في المليون من طول خط القاعدة Baseline (الخط بين النقطة المعلومة والنقطة المجهولة)
بمعني لو طول الخط بين نقطتي خط القاعدة يساوي 1 كم فقط فأن دقة احداثيات النقطة المجهولة = 0.5 سم + 1 مللي = 0.6 سم. 

الان يمكننا تحديد ما هي الطريقة المناسبة طبقا للهدف من المشروع والدقة المطلوبة له.


----------



## مزن محمود (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــورين على هذه المعلــــــــــــــــــومات القيمة
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (26 أبريل 2009)

طبعا في انتظارك ......


----------



## هيثم عثمان (27 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يجذى الدكتور خير  لما قدمه لنا فى المنتدى ونحن منتظرين منه الجديد المفيد


----------



## التلاوى (2 مايو 2009)

شكر لك ياصقر بلدي يادكتور جمعه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*​


----------



## fageery (10 مايو 2009)

وأنا كذلك في لهفة لتحديد الميعاد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## الهندسي 80 (13 مايو 2009)

أفدتمونا ،أفادكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (18 مايو 2009)

نتمنا هدا اللقاء جدا


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (18 مايو 2009)

ما هى خصائص zone هل يمكن معلجة النقط المرصودة بنظام wgs84 من نقطه واحده


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 مايو 2009)

مجدى فتحى حسن قال:


> ما هى خصائص zone هل يمكن معلجة النقط المرصودة بنظام wgs84 من نقطه واحده


 
أولا: يبدو أن الاخوة الاعضاء قد فهموا كلمة "لقاء مفتوح" بصورة ليست سليمة ! فأي لقاء مفتوح في أحد المنتديات ما هو الا توجيه بعض الاسئلة أو فتح باب المناقشة مع الضيف ، وحتي الان لم يسأل الا أعضاء قليلون جدا - مثل أخي م. دفع الله - ويبدو أن البعض يتخيل أن اللقاء سيكون بالحضور وليس في الملتقي ! ربما أشير للقاء مفنوح اخر تم استضافتي به في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية كمثال لمثل هذه اللقاءات ، وهو في الرابط:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1019

أما عن سؤال الاخ مجدي:

1- لكي نحدد خصائص الشريحة zone يجب أولا أن نعرف في أي نظام هي؟ فكل نظام اسقاط خرائط له مواصفات تختلف عن النظام الاخر . كمثال الشريحة في نظام UTM عرضها 6 درجات وله خصائص تختلف تماما عن الشريحة في النظام المصري للخرائط المعروف باسم ETM حيث عرض الشريحة - مثلا - يبلغ 4 درجات فقط.

2- نعم يمكن معالجة أرصاد GPS لنقطة واحدة (أي لم يتم ربطها علي شبكة GPS) بعدة طرق ، لكن دقة النتائج لن تكون ممتازة ... أي لن تصل الي دقة ملليمترات مثل دقة شبكات GPS انما يمكن أن نحصل علي دقة ديسمترات. أحد هذه الحلول هي ربط النقطة المرصودة علي أقرب نقطة من نقاط الشبكة العالمية IGS وهي شبكة دولية لنقاط GPS تعمل 24 ساعة يوميا ومتاح أرصادها مجانا علي الانترنت ، وأقرب نقطة لمصر - مثلا - هي نقطة البحرين أو نقطة ايطاليا. حل اخر هو رصد النقطة لفترة طويلة (لا تقل عن ساعتين) وحساب احداثياتها كمتوسط ، وأيضا ستكون الدقة في حدود الديسمترات وليس السنتيمترات.

هذا و الله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## محمدين علي (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (25 مايو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك يادكتور جمعة وزادك من علمة وفضلة


----------



## ابراهيم القديرى (25 مايو 2009)

اذا كان اللقاء لة فائدة ويعم فلما لا


----------



## م / البربري (1 يونيو 2009)

استاذي الفاضل 
ماهو المقصود بتقنية l5 بالنسبة لانظمة gps وما تأثيرها علي دقة الاجهزة المستخدمة ؟


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يونيو 2009)

ان كنت تقصد L5 (وليس I5 التي لا أعرف عنها شيئا) فهي ليست تقنية و انما نوع جديد من الاشارات التي تبثها الاقمار الصناعية في منظومة GPS. 

كما هو معروف فأن كل قمر صناعي يبث اشاراته علي ترددين هما ما يطلق عليهما L1 and L2. التردد الاول L1 يحمل داخله نوعين من الرسائل أو الشفرات: الشفرة الاولي C/A وهي الشفرة المدنية المسموح لنا باستخدامها ، الفرة الثانية P وهي الشفرة عالية الدقة أو الشفرة العسكرية التي لا يمكن فكها الا من خلال أجهزة خاصة غير متوفرة الا للجيش الامريكي فقط. بينما التردد الثاني L2 لا يحمل الا الشفرة العسكرية P فقط ، لكن توجد بعض المعادلات الرياضية التي تمكننا من استخدام 5% من امكانياته فقط لانه سري في المقام الاول. 

مع قرب تشغيل النظام الاوروبي لتحديد المواقع - المعروف باسم جاليليو - بدأت وزارة الدفاع الامريكية - منذ سنوات - في وضع و تنفيذ خطة تقنية لتطوير تقنية GPS وتحسين مواصفاتها في التطبيقات المدنية حتي لا يخرج GPS من المنافسه أمام حاليليو في المستقبل. وكان من بنود هذه الخطة اطلاق تردد جديد (أي الثالث) وأسمه L5 ، وهذا التردد ستبدأ الاقمار الصناعية الجديدة (الجيل الثاني المحسن) في بثه للمستخدمين بدءا من عام 2009. وفعلا تم التقاط أول اشارة من هذا النوع الجديد L5 منذ أسبوعين فقط (مايو 2009) بعد اطلاق أول قمر صناعي معدل. 

أما تأثير L5 علي دقة أجهزة GPS فسيكون رائعا حيث ستتحسن الدقة كثيرا ، فأستخدام 3 أنواع من الترددات L1, L2, L5 سيكون أفضل تقنيا من استخدام اثنين فقط من الترددات ، وسيؤدي ذلك الي تحسن الدقة بالاضافة لخفض وقت العمل الحقلي في الميدان. لكن علي الجانب الاخر فسيكون هناك تكلفة لتحديث أجهزة GPS الحالية حتي يمكنها استقبال و تسجيل النوع الثالث L5 الجديد. 

هذا و الله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## ابراهيم القديرى (2 يونيو 2009)

متى تحديد الميعاد ويفضل الاعلان علية قبلة وياليت الوقت والتاريخ


----------



## الفخارى (10 يونيو 2009)

اريد بعض المقترحات من الدكتور جمعه انا خريج معهد مساحة 2008 وحبيت كيفية ابدا فى مجال عملى 
انا اشتغلت فى شركة حسن علام بس للاسف كان طبيعية عملى (عامل مساحة) انا حبيت اعمل ذى اللى بيقولو ابدا من الصفر بس انا لما اشتغلت معرفتش مكان الصفر فين اصل ممكن الافاده ......وانا جالى احباط شديد فى الموضوع الشغل دة وانا كان نفسى اعمل بجد وكل ما اذهب الى شركة اول سؤال بتسالة هو: عندك خبره والرد معروف طبعا لا يرد عليه يقول اسف احنا طلبين خبره ممكن رد سريع ووفى من سيادتك وشكررررررررا جدا؟


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أولا أدعو الله عز و جل أن يوفقك للنجاح والعمل الجديد بمشيئته تعالي. هذه المشكلة يعاني منها كل الخريجين الجدد وهي مستمرة منذ سنوات طويلة. فالشركات - وخاصة في القطاع الخاص - تبحث أولا عن الخبرة للمتقدمين للعمل بينما لا تراعي أبدا أن تبدأ هي في تدريب حديثي التخرج ثم الاستفادة منهم بعد ذلك. فمن أين تأتي الخبرة ان لم يتوافر العمل؟

لكن لا تيأس ودوام علي بذل ما تستطيع من جهد حتي يوفقك الله تعالي لعمل تبدأ به حياتك المهنية. وفي هذا الوقت حاول توسيع معرفتك الفنية من خلال الاطلاع علي كل ما هو جديد في المساحة وخاصة مع انتشار المنتديات المتخصصة باللغة العربية. كمثال توجد الان العديد من برامج المحاكاه أو التدريب simulator لاجهزة مساحية متعددة ، وهذا البرامج بعد تحميلها وتنصيبها علي الكمبيوتر تقدم لك صورة طبق الاصل من هذا الجهاز المساحي لتبدأ في التدريب عليه و معرفة أوامره كما لو كنت فعلا تعمل علي هذا الجهاز في الموقع. 

لا تيأس و لا يصيبك الاحباط يا أخي الكريم ، فكلنا مررنا بهذه التجربة بعد التخرج ولست أنت أول ولن تكون اخر من يمر بها. توكل علي الله الكريم وأطلب منه ما تريد فهو الذي رحمته و كرمه وسعا كل شئ في الارض و السماء.


----------



## محمدسندباد (13 يونيو 2009)

شئ يتمناه الجميع يادكتور


----------



## عمرو حنفى أحمد على (7 يوليو 2009)

ننتظر الموعد والموضوع فى أقرب وقت
خالص التحيات للدكتور جمعه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع مفتوح من زمان واسئلة تكون مباشرة من خلال المنتدي من ضمن الموضوع


----------



## elk5ateb30 (10 يوليو 2009)

دة اقتراح جميل جدااا el5hateeb.30


----------



## كربوسي (28 يوليو 2009)

انا اضم صوتي لكم لدعوت د جمعة


----------



## نانسى العزب (4 أغسطس 2009)

وجودك يشرفنا ويزيدنا علما يا دكتور واهلا بحضرتك


----------



## gpsusama (12 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا بعلم من اعلام المساحة
م اسامة سيد-مديرمنطقة الراض- 
مؤسسة زهرة النهى للتجارة- وكيل توبكن اليابانية - السعودية


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (14 أغسطس 2009)

و أنا أضم صوتي مع الإخوة الأعضاء بدعوة د.جمعة لأن الفائدة ستكون جمة و كبيرة جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## surveying engineer (7 سبتمبر 2009)

what is the name of the faculty that u graduate from dr gom3a iam in my last year in shoubra faculty of engineering and i giss u graduate from it.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 سبتمبر 2009)

surveying engineer قال:


> what is the name of the faculty that u graduate from dr gom3a iam in my last year in shoubra faculty of engineering and i giss u graduate from it.


 
Yes, I've graduated from the Surveying Department at Shobra faculty. Also, I got my PhD from it, while the MSC was from Ohio State University, USA. I wish you good luck


----------



## surveying engineer (8 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks dr for ur reply and for your usefull topics in this forum ,i read some of ur topics here and i really get good information.and we really need ur experience in our faculty, what r u doing now for live? . and give me ur tips for alast year student to improve my self in surveying to be agood engineer ,go ahead dr and thank you for ur effort. .


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 سبتمبر 2009)

In Egypt, I'm working at the Survey Research Institute and right now I'm working at Umm Al-Quraa university at Makkah, Saudi Arabia 

For you, it will be better that you try to enhance your skills in new survey technologies. For example, GPS and GIS. You can download the simulatation programs for GPS receivers (such as Lieca 1200 and Lieca 500) you can find them in several websites, and learn how each reciver works and all about its functions. You can find a lot of these programs at the free dgital library, in the first page of this forum. The same advice for GIS, too. GPS and GIS might be considered as the future of surveying! Also, increase your skills in English language, it is very important for engineers in general.

Good luck


----------



## محمدسيدمحمدحميلي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لنا في د/ جمعة وجزاه الله خيراً


----------



## surveying engineer (20 سبتمبر 2009)

_happy feast for every moslem ..and happy feast for you dr gom3a and your family. _


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

لنا الشرف في المشاركة في اي تواصل مع الدكتور والاستفادة من علمه ونتمني له دوام العافية ونشكر الاخ دفع الله حرصه الشديد ومواضيعه الهامة ومشاركاته الدائمة في الملتقي
وشكرا لكم


----------



## مصطفى المساح (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا بشكر استاذا الكبير جمعة داود على ما يبزلة من جهد 
وبصفة خاصة ارسلة اجمل تحياتى لاانى والله استفد من مواضيعة دى كتير


----------



## د جمعة داود (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا بشكر استاذا الكبير جمعة داود على ما يبزلة من جهد
> وبصفة خاصة ارسلة اجمل تحياتى لاانى والله استفد من مواضيعة دى كتير


 
ربنا يبارك فيك و يوفقك دائما يا مصطفي​


----------



## khalid ali maher (14 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شك أن الدكتور جمعة يعد بحق معلم المساحة الحديثة ومن جهابزة المتطلعين العلماء بمجال المساحة والخرائط ونتمنى أن ينفعنا الله بعلمه الوفير فى هذا المجال ....خالد على ماهر


----------



## shawkat khatib (14 نوفمبر 2009)

:16:


دفع الله حمدان هجو;960751 قال:


> هي دعوة للاخوة المشرفين علي المنتدي
> لاستضافة د جمعة علي المنتدي لاجابة علي اسئلة الاخوة اعضاء المنتدي
> فالدكتور غني عن تعريف فله بحوثه المختلفة في جميع مجالات المساحة
> وله مجهوده الطيب في المنتديات الهندسية طرح للمواضيع القيمة واجابة علي اسئلة الاخوة الاعضاء
> ...


نصوت معكم لإستضافة الدكتور جمعة داوود


----------



## shawkat khatib (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلاً وسهلاً في استضافة الكتور جمعة علي


----------



## shawkat khatib (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مهنة العمل المساحي تعتمد على العطاء العلمي المباشر حتى تستطيع أن تعطي النتائج على الأرض بشكل صحيح ويساعد في خلق كوادر عمل جيدة لذا تمتاز مهنة المساحة بطعم مختلف عن بقية الإختصاصات الهندسيةوبالتالي المساح يجب ان يكون حاد الذكاء وسريع البديهة . وشكراً


----------



## الصقر الجارح2 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

يااااا ريت لو تجيبوه على موضوعي مرة اخرى
انا في انتظاره منذ 3 ايام ولكن يبدو انه مشغول اعانه الله


دكتورنا الغالي في انتظارك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

انا احد الاعضاء الذين نرحب بالدكتور جمعة داود علي بالمنتدى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## رعد سمير الشطري (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز :ما هو علاقة المواضيع الدينية في ملتقى هندسي


----------



## ENG EMAN AHMAD (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أعلم أن مشاركتى هذه جاءت متأخرة جدا
ولكن ألتمس منكم العزر فلم أقرأ هذا الموضوع إلا اليوم.
وعلى الرغم من علمى بوجود "دكتور جمعة" كعضو مشارك يشرف المنتدى بوجوده فعليا حاليا
إذن فلن تحتاجون تصويتى لإستضافته فهو الآن صاحب مكان. 
ولكنى وددت أن أشكرالأستاذ "دفع الله حمدان" من كل قلبى على حرصه الشديد على إثراء المنتدى بالعلماء العظام
وأدعو الله أن يجزيه كل الخير ويزيده و "دكتور جمعة" علما نافعا.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

سوال طرح علي في احدي المواضيع وبدوري احوله للدكتور جمعة 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjadgis 

 
_عندي سؤال : توجد منطقة في بلدي تقع في زونين 39-40 وإذا عندي احداثيات في احد الزونين هل استطيع ان اوقعها في الأخروما هي الخطوات_


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 ديسمبر 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> سوال طرح علي في احدي المواضيع وبدوري احوله للدكتور جمعة
> 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjadgis
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
يوجد نقاش مماثل في منتدي الهندسة المساحية أشارك برأيي المتواضع به في الرابط:

http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f11/topic-t675.htm#1699

شكرا مهندس دفع الله


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اقتراح جميل جدا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

مين د جمعه داوود ارجو الافاده


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> مين د جمعه داوود ارجو الافاده




*د. جمعة محمد داود*​
 

المؤهلات العلمية:

أستاذ مشارك الهندسة المساحية – 2004. 
دكتوراه الهندسة المساحية – كلية الهندسة بشبرا – جامعة الزقازيق – مصر- 1998 . 
ماجستير الهندسة المساحية – جامعة ولاية أوهايو –الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية– 1991 . 
بكالوريوس الهندسة المساحية – كلية الهندسة بشبرا – جامعة الزقازيق – مصر- 1985 . 


التاريخ الوظيفي:

2005-الآن : أستاذ مشارك - جامعة أم القرى – مكة المكرمة – المملكة العربية السعودية
2004 – 2005 : نائب مدير معهد بحوث المساحة – المركز القومي لبحوث المياه - مصر.
2004 – الآن : أستاذ مشارك - معهد بحوث المساحة – المركز القومي لبحوث المياه.
2002 – 2004 : باحث بمعهد بحوث النيل – المركز القومي لبحوث المياه.
1987 –2002 : معهد بحوث المساحة. 
1986 –1987 : الهيئة المصرية العامة للمساحة. 
1985 –1986 : شركة CWC البريطانية – القاهرة. 


*الخبرات العملية و الاهتمامات العلمية:*

*المساحة :* المساحة الأرضية وخاصة باستخدام تقنية النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع GPS. 
*الخرائط :* الخرائط الطبوغرافية والخرائط العملية و تطبيقاتها الجغرافية و الخرائط الرقمية باستخدام الحاسوب.
*نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*GIS وتطبيقاتها في المجالات التنموية و الجغرافية والحفاظ علي الموارد الطبيعية والدراسات البيئية. 

خبرة جيدة في مشروعات المساحة وإنتاج الخرائط للعديد من التطبيقات المساحية باستخدام الطرق الأرضية أو النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع بالرصد على الأقمار الصناعية GPS ، المساحة الهيدروجرافية لنهر النيل ، مشروعات بناء و تطوير نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS للموارد الطبيعية والدراسات البيئية ، مشروعات الدمج بين تقنيات GPS , GIS والاستشعار عن بعد في تطوير خرائط استخدامات الأراضي. ​ 
 تدريس العديد من المقررات الدراسية في مصر و المملكة العربية السعودية – سواء لمرحلة البكالوريوس أو الدراسات العليا - مثل مواد مدخل إلي الخرائط ، تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ، التحليل المكاني باستخدام الحاسوب ، الصور الجوية وتفسيرها ، مبادئ المساحة ، الأجهزة المساحية الحديثة، تطبيقات الكمبيوتر في الحساب المساحي. 

*الجوائز و شهادات التقدير:*

جائزة أفضل بحث في هندسة المساحةفي مصر ، أعوام 2004 ، 2006 و 2007
شهادة تقدير من وزارة الأشغال العامة والموارد المائية المصرية. 
شهادة تقدير من وكالة التنمية الدولية الأمريكية. 
شهادة تقدير من مشروع النهر المالح بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 

*بعض المشروعات البحثية**:*

- إنشاء خرائط رقمية هيدروجرافية و طبوغرافية لنهر النيل وفرعيه.
- تطوير نظام معلومات جغرافي GIS لإدارة الموارد المائية.
- إنشاء الشبكة القومية المصرية للجاذبية الأرضية.
- إعادة تحديد المرجع القومي الجيوديسي الرأسي.
- الرفع المساحي وإنشاء خرائط رقمية لدراسة إنشاء مفيض على ترعة الشيخ جابر بسيناء.
- دراسة إنتاج الخرائط الطبوغرافية باستخدام تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد بمنطقة جنوب الوادي.
- إنشاء شبكات GPS جيوديسية لدراسة تطوير و حماية نهر النيل من القناطر إلى أسيوط.
- إنشاء خرائط طبوغرافية لمساحة 75000 فدان على ترعة الشيخ زايد بتوشكى.
- إنتاج خرائط تفصيلية و طبوغرافية لمدينة العبور بشرق القاهرة.
- إنشاء شبكات ثوابت أرضية لدراسة تحركات القشرة الأرضية حول السد العالي.
- رصد و توثيق خط الحدود الشرقي الدولي لجمهورية مصر العربية باستخدام GPS.
- إعادة بناء و رصد شبكة روبيرات بامتداد قناة السويس من السويس إلى بور سعيد.


*بعض المؤتمرات العلمية**:*

المؤتمر الوطني الثاني لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمملكةالعربية السعودية​ المؤتمرالدولي للمنظمة العالمية للمساحةFIG – القاهرة​ مؤتمر عين شمس الدولي الأول للهندسة البيئية – القاهرة​ المؤتمر الدولي التاسع لتكنولوجيا المياه – شرمالشيخ​ المؤتمرالدولي الثامن لكلية الهندسة – جامعة الأزهر​ المؤتمرالدولي الأول للهندسة المدنية – جامعة أسيوط​ المؤتمرالإقليمي الأول عن آفاق التعاون المائي العربي​ المؤتمرالدولي الحادي عشر لحماية البيئة – جامعة الإسكندرية​ المؤتمرالقومي الثاني لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مركز معلومات مجلس الوزراء – القاهرة​ المؤتمرالدولي الثاني للهندسة المدنية – جامعة حلوان​ المؤتمرالدولي للإدارة المتكاملة للموارد المائية – المركز القومي لبحوثالمياه​ المؤتمرالدولي الأول عن نظم التوجيه بالأقمار الصناعية – جامعةالإسكندرية​ المؤتمرالدولي الأول لاستصلاح الأراضي والتنمية – جامعة المنيا​ المؤتمرالدولي الواحد والخمسين للمساحة والخرائط - الولايات المتحدةالأمريكية​ المؤتمرالدولي الثاني لنظام التوجيه بالأقمار الصناعيةGPS - كندا​ 
*بعض البحوث المنشورة**:*​ تقييم و تطبيق نموذج الجيويد العالمي EGM2008 في شمال نهر النيل و الدلتا بمصر: دراسة حالة ، مجلة الهندسة المساحية - الاتحاد الامريكي للمهندسيين المدنيين ASCE ​ http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/servlet/GetabsServlet?prog=normal&id=JSUEXX000001000001000 001000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes
 نحوإعادة تحديد الجيويد في مصر: تقييم أداء نماذج الجيويد العالمية ونماذج الارتفاعاتالرقمية (المجلة الدولية للعلوم المكانية) عدد يونيه 2008 في​ http://www.mappingsciences.org.au/journal/june_08.html
دمجنماذج الجيويد العالمية و الوطنية ودور نماذج أشباه الجيويد​ تقييم مخاطر ارتفاع منسوب سطح البحر في إطار نظام معلومات جغرافي​ طرق جديدة في استخدام تقنية جي بي إس في مجالات المساحة و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في مصر​ تقييم و نمذجة ارتفاع مستوي سطح البحر والتغيرات المناخية في مصر​ تطوير نموذج جيويد للمساحة الهيدروجرافية في نهر النيل​ استخدام تقنية جي بي إس في استصلاح الاراضى في مصر​ تطبيق أرصاد الجاذبية الأرضية في الكشف عن المياه الجوفية في جنوب الوادي​ تطبيقات تقنية "جي بي إس" في المشروعات القومية في مصر​ معاملات قياس الجودة للشبكة القومية المصرية للجاذبية الأرضية ​ أمثل أساليب تحويل المراجع الجيوديسية للمساحة بنظام "جي بي إس" في مصر ​ البحث بالانجليزية متاح في: ​  http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%20GPS%7C_Trans%20in%20Egypt%202000.pdf​ وترجمة باللغة العربية لأهم نقاط و نتائج البحث في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%20GPS%7C_Trans%20in%20Egypt%202000%20AR.pdf​ قيم وتأثير ارتفاع منسوب متوسط سطح البحر في مصر من منظور جيوديسي​ نموذج جيويد تكاملي دقيق لجمهورية مصر العربية ​ إنشاء أول نظام رصد حديث لمتابعة ارتفاع متوسط منسوب سطح البحر في مصر ​ مواصفات قياسية مقترحة لتطبيقات المساحة الجيوديسية بنظام جي بي إس في مصر ​ حلول جديدة لمشاكل المساحة والخرائط في تطبيقات الإدارة المتكاملة للموارد المائية​ نظام متكامل للخرائط الطبوغرافية بتقنية "جي بي إس" للمشروعات القومية في مصر​ إنشاء شبكات جيوديسية دقيقة لتحديث خرائط نهر النيل​ استخدام أحدث تقنيات الرصد على الأقمار الصناعية لتحديد حجم المنخفضات لمشروعات إدارة الموارد المائية ، يمكن الحصول عليه (وهو باللغة العربية) من: http://www.gisclub.org/library/research/Survey/0001.rar​ تقييم مخاطر الفيضانات العالية لنهر النيل باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
 يمكن الحصول عليه من: http://www.gisclub.org/library/research/gis/0084.rar ​ تقييم طريقة جديدة واقتصادية لحسابات أرصاد جي بي اس باستخدام خدمات الحسابات علي شبكة الانترنت ، يمكن الحصول عليه من: http://www.gisclub.net/vb/uploaded/415_1182670413.pdf
زيادة جودة وتكامل قواعد البيانات الجيوديسية في مصر. يمكن الحصول عليه من موقع الاتحاد العالمي لمهندسي المساحة:​ http://www.fig.net/pub/cairo/papers/ts_13/ts13_06_dawod_ismail.pdf 


(ضف لذلك فهو استادي ومعلمي )
​


----------



## علي فؤاد (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هو ليس استاذك لوحدك يا م دفع بل استاذي واستاذ الكثيرين من مهندسي العرب جعل الله كل ذلك في ميزان حسناته وحسناتك يوم القيامة وغفر الله لنا ولك وله ولاولدينا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 فبراير 2010)

لي الشرف الكبير أن أكون تلميذاً ل د جمعة داوود


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 فبراير 2010)

أني أحبكم في الله الذي أحببتموني فيه وأسأله سبحانه أن يجمعنا في الجنة ، وأنا تحت أمركم في أي سؤال أو استفسار


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم د جمعة 
ممكن اعرف كم يبلغ عرض ال zoon بالكيلومتر بمعني انا اعرف ان الشرقيات في كل منطقة تتكرر فما اول احداثي شرقي في منطقة ما وما اخر احداثي شرقي لتلك المنطقة وهل فعليا جميع المناطق ال 60 متساوية العروض


----------



## د جمعة داود (10 فبراير 2010)

علي فؤاد قال:


> السلام عليكم د جمعة
> ممكن اعرف كم يبلغ عرض ال zoon بالكيلومتر بمعني انا اعرف ان الشرقيات في كل منطقة تتكرر فما اول احداثي شرقي في منطقة ما وما اخر احداثي شرقي لتلك المنطقة وهل فعليا جميع المناطق ال 60 متساوية العروض


 
وعليكم السلام

عرض الشريحة في نظام utm ثابت (بالدرجات) و يساوي 6 درجات من خطوط الطول ، لكن هذا العرض بالكيلومتر غير ثابت والسبب - بالطبع - أن خطوط الطول ما هي الا أقواس - أو أنصاف دوائر - تلتقي عند القطبين مما يجعل المسافة بين خطي طول متتاليين مسافة متغيرة طبقا للموقع أو البعد من القطب. كمثال: الدرجة الواحدة من خطوط الطول = 108 كم تقريبا في المنطقة العربية وتتناقص هذه المسافة كلما أتجهنا شمالا حتي = صفر كم عند القطب الشمالي حيث تتقابل كل خطوط الطول. وبذلك فأن قيمة أول احداثي شرقي (,ايضا اخر احداثي شرقي) في كل شريحة سيتغير أيضا بناءا علي موقع هذه الشريحة ومدي بعدها أو قربها من أي من القطبين. 

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 فبراير 2010)

انت دايما يا دكتور عند حسن الظن بك ربنا يجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة وغفر الله لنا ولكم ولوالدينا ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 فبراير 2010)

عندي استفسار انا مهندس مساحة ارضية وجيوديسية واريد تعلم برنامج arc gis فكيف ابدا واي الكتب اقرا ويا ريت لو مشروع من الالف للياء تطبيقي


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 فبراير 2010)

علي فؤاد قال:


> عندي استفسار انا مهندس مساحة ارضية وجيوديسية واريد تعلم برنامج arc gis فكيف ابدا واي الكتب اقرا ويا ريت لو مشروع من الالف للياء تطبيقي


 
السلام عليكم

أولا: القراءة في الجانب النظري عن تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وستجد في المكتبة الرقمية (المثبتة في هذا الملتقي) مواد تدريبية كثيرة عن هذه التقنية سواء باللغة العربية أو الانجليزية ومن أهمهم الكتاب الرائع للدكتور/ وسام الدين محمد وأيضا كتب المقررات الدراسية للكليات التقنية السعودية.

ثانيا: يوجد أيضا في المكتبة الرقمية عدد من ملفات الفيديو التعليمية لشرح البرنامج ومنهم ملفات لي و ملفات أخري للاستاذ رمضان الشافعي ، وجميع هذه الملفات مجانية لوجه الله تعالي و يمكنك تحميلها من هذه المكتبة.

ثالثا: استخدام دليل التدريب Tutorial Files التي تأتي مع البرنامج ذاته ، فكل ملف منهم يعد درسا تعليميا لأحد برامج Arc GIS والميزة أن الدرس يشرح علي بيانات تأتي أيضا مع البرنامج في اسطوانة Tutorial CD ، وهذه الملفات pdf تكون باللغة الانجليزية الا أني قمت بترجمة اثنين منهم الي اللغة العربية وهما الخاصين ببرنامجي Arc Map و Arc Cataloge وستجد ملفات الترجمة أيضا في المكتبة الرقمية.

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## بسيم85 (16 فبراير 2010)

على الدوام تلبي السائل يا دكتور جمعة ......... شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (18 فبراير 2010)

يارب يجعل دوما دكتور جمعه ممن يستعملوا لنصرة هذا الدين وزخرا دوما للمسلمين


----------



## علي فؤاد (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة 
لو عايز اعمل نقط ثوابت في منطقة ما من البداية بجهاز gps 
لو انا في منطقة ما بالسعودية وعايز اعمل نقط ثوابت بتلك المنطقة ليس بها نقط ثوابت ونريد ربطها بنقط ثوابت المملكة سواء علي عين العبد او النظام العالمي ارجو الرد كيفية عمل ثوابت ارضية للامانة وهل يلزم البدء بنقطة معلومة او اكثر واذا لم توجد نقاط اصلا كيف الربط بشبكة الدولة


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 فبراير 2010)

علي فؤاد قال:


> السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة
> لو عايز اعمل نقط ثوابت في منطقة ما من البداية بجهاز gps
> لو انا في منطقة ما بالسعودية وعايز اعمل نقط ثوابت بتلك المنطقة ليس بها نقط ثوابت ونريد ربطها بنقط ثوابت المملكة سواء علي عين العبد او النظام العالمي ارجو الرد كيفية عمل ثوابت ارضية للامانة وهل يلزم البدء بنقطة معلومة او اكثر واذا لم توجد نقاط اصلا كيف الربط بشبكة الدولة


 
وعليكم السلام

يجب البدء من نقاط ثوابت معلومة ... السبب في ذلك أن تقنية الجي بي أس تعتمد - في مبدأها الاساسي - علي الوصول لدقة عالية في تحديد فروق الاحداثيات (الفرق في س ، الفرق في ص ، الفرق في الارتفاع) بين نقطتين ، أما تحديد نقطة واحدة فقط - التحديد المطلق - فلا يمكن الوصول الي دقة عالية به ، لذلك فأن قياس الفرق بين نقطة ثوابت قديمة و نقطة منشأه جديدة هو الاساس ثم نضيف احداثيات النقطة القديمة الي هذا الفرق لنحصل علي احداثيات دقيقة للنقطة - أو النقاط - الجديدة. 

في المملكة توجد شبكة قومية لنقاط الجي بي أس أسمها sgd والذي أعرفه أنها تغطي جميع أنحاء المملكة بحيث توجد نقطة تقريبا كل 200 كيلومتر. يجب عليك الحصول علي كروت وصف و احداثيات نقطتين - علي الاقل - من نقاط هذه الشبكة وتستخدمهم في انشاء النقاط الجديدة في مشروعك. لكني غير متأكد من الجهة المسئولة عن هذه الشبكة القومية هل هي ادارة المساحة العسكرية أم وزارة الشئون البلدية و القروية.

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## علي فؤاد (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعه
كيفية عمل خريطة كنتورية علي جوجل ايرث وشفها علي الاتوكاد
كيفية شف صورة جوية او فضائية او من جوجل ايرث علي الاتوكاد وضبطها علي الاتوكاد بمعني لوعندي صور من جوجل ايرث لمكان ما عايز احطها في مكانها بالاحداثيات بالضبط واشفها


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعه
كيفية عمل خريطة كنتورية علي جوجل ايرث وشفها علي الاتوكاد
كيفية شف صورة جوية او فضائية او من جوجل ايرث علي الاتوكاد وضبطها علي الاتوكاد بمعني لوعندي صور من جوجل ايرث لمكان ما عايز احطها في مكانها بالاحداثيات بالضبط واشفها


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية (المثبتة في هذا الملتقي):

مجلد يضم 17 من الدروس التدريبية باللغة العربية لبعض تطبيقات برامج Arc GIS, Global Mapper, Google Earth, and Surfer وهي مجموعة من الشروحات العربية الموجودة علي الانترنت قمت بتجميعهم في مجلد واحد لتعم الاستفادة :

وتشمل الملفات:
1- الإرجاع الجغرافي داخل Arc Map 
2- إنشاء الطبقات في Arc Cataloge 
3- إنشاء التوبولوجي في Arc GIS 
4- تحويل الإحداثيات من و إلي نظام UTM 
5- إنشاء خريطة كنتورية باستخدام ملا من Google Earth & Arc GIS 
6- خطوات التكامل بين برامج Global Mapper, Arc GIS, Google Earth 
7- الخريطة الكنتورية باستخدام برامج Global Mapper & Google Earth 
8- حساب التغير في المساحة باستخدام Global Mapper 
9- عمل المجسمات في Arc GIS 
10- نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية و التحليل المكاني في Arc GIS 
11- دقة إحداثيات Google Earth 
12- مانوال تشغيل برنامج Global Mapper 
13- بعض الأساليب الإحصائية في Arc Map 
14- إنشاء طبقة علي Google Earth 
15- تأثير اختلاف المراجع الجيوديسية علي فروق الإحداثيات
16- إنشاء الخريطة الكنتورية في Surfer 
17- تصميم واجهة برمجية بلغة VBA لبرنامج Arc GIS 

فلندعو للسادة التالي أسماؤهم الذين قدموا هذه الدروس لوجه الله تعالي ، جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء: علي طلبة – محمد جميل – هيثم شوقي – رمضان الشافعي – ياسر نور الدين – فهد المطلق.

رابط المجلد:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons


وجميع هذه الدروس مجمعة في ملف PDF واحد (حجمه 27 ميجابايت !!) في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons/Collected%20Ar%7C_Lessons%20ALL.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## علي فؤاد (28 فبراير 2010)

رابط المذكرة مش شغال يا دكتور نرجو اعادة الرفع مرة اخري


----------



## بسيم85 (3 مارس 2010)

دكتور جمعة ... لو سمحت عندي سؤال في اللاند :
كيف أصل إلى قائمة profiles وقائمة cross sections في الــ Land2006 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي فؤاد (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتلي استاذنا الدكتور جمعة في الرد علي الاخ بسيم 85
من قائمة Projects نضضغط عليها ومن القائمة المنسدلة نختار menu palette
تظهر شاشة ويندوز نختار منها civil design 
ثم load فتظهر القائمتينprofiles و cross sections


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 مارس 2010)

علي فؤاد قال:


> رابط المذكرة مش شغال يا دكتور نرجو اعادة الرفع مرة اخري


 
السلام عليكم

أنا جربت الرابط ووجدته يعمل ! رجاءا حاول مرة أخري.

شكرا علي ردك علي تساؤل الاخ بسيم85 فقد أزلت عني الحرج لاني لم أعمل علي برنامج اللاند!


----------



## علي فؤاد (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور شكرا علي تلك المذكرة الرائعة والحمد لله انا نزلتها 
اما اجابتي علي الاخ بسيم فهذا اقتداء بك فنحن نحاول ان نقدم ولو جزء يسير مما اخذناه من هذا المنتدي فالحمد لله انا استفدت من هذا المنتدي الكثير فجزي الله حضرتك والقائمين علي هذا المنتدي خيرااااااااا وغفر الله لنا ولكم ذنوبنا


----------



## بسيم85 (3 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخ علي .... ولكن هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على نسخة الــ 2006
لا يوجد في قائمة Project خيار menu palette​ 
على كل حال لا مشكلة عندي في تحميل civil design ولكن بالرغم من تحميله .. لا تظهر عندي قوائم profiles و cross sections فهل من حل ؟​


----------



## علي فؤاد (5 مارس 2010)

انا قريت كلامك اخ بسيم شيل البرنامج واعد تثبيته من جديد


----------



## حارث وقيع الله (15 مارس 2010)

والله نحن بأشد الحوجة لمثل هذه الدعوات فالدكتور نار على علم ومن المفيد جدا استضافته


----------



## خبز مسمسم (17 مارس 2010)

*نرحب بالدكتوروبفارق الصبر للمقابله.
*


----------

